# Premiere upgrade: PLS or PLS-MSD?



## SMWinnie (Aug 17, 2002)

Checking my upgrade offers, TiVo tells me that:


TiVo said:


> Our customer's feedback has been loud and clear. They want a low priced Product Lifetime service (PLS) on Premiere. We listened. Now existing PLS customers can get an exclusive Upgrade Program discount: 50% off a new PLS plan (a savings of $200) when upgrading to Premiere. Enjoy your new box.


We've seen before that multi-service discounted PLS (call it *PLS-MSD*) doesn't count as a full-priced plan to support MSD on other units. (Only a "Qualifying Subscription" supports MSD on other units and "Promotional TiVo service subscriptions (e.g. free or discounted TiVo service rates), unless otherwise designated in the terms and conditions for such promotional subscriptions, are not eligible to be Qualifying Subscriptions.")

Take me as as example. Right now, I have a S2 standalone with full-priced lifetime supporting an MSD monthly rate on a TiVo HD. If I get the Premiere PLS promo and gift away the S2, I'm guessing that the Premiere won't count as a full-priced box to support MSD on other units. Does anyone have an authoritative pointer?


----------



## shoeboo (Nov 28, 2006)

I am in the same situation and would like to sell my PLS s2, but don't want to lose my 6.95 msd on another box. The way I read it, shouldn't it be a full lifetime since that is what is referenced for savings? I also get the same offer whether I choose to upgrade my PLS or my PLS-MSD box (which doesn't seem like it should qualify for getting another PLS-MSD).


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

SMWinnie said:


> Does anyone have an authoritative pointer?


I think you need to call TiVo


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

I did not even know this was possible. I have a series 2 lifetime and 2 tivo Hd's at 6.95 each. I was considering picking up a premiere and putting the $200 lifetime on it and then selling my series 2. Are you telling me that both of the TIVO Hd's will go up to 6.95?

That would be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

tomm1079 said:


> I did not even know this was possible. I have a series 2 lifetime and 2 tivo Hd's at 6.95 each. I was considering picking up a premiere and putting the $200 lifetime on it and then selling my series 2. Are you telling me that both of the TIVO Hd's will go up to 6.95?
> 
> That would be a deal breaker for me.


Probably the oldest TiVo HD would go up to full price Service cost to satisfy the "qualified" subscription, while the second one would remain at the (grandfathered) MSD price. You need one full priced Service agreement to maintain MSD pricing.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

I have a THD on the last few months of the 3yr plan. I ordered the Premiere with a discounted $299 lifetime. I don't plan on renewing the THD when it expires in Dec. What do I need to know? Will I be charged the additional amount once it isn't renewed?


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

gamo62 said:


> I have a THD on the last few months of the 3yr plan. I ordered the Premiere with a discounted $299 lifetime. I don't plan on renewing the THD when it expires in Dec. What do I need to know? Will I be charged the additional amount once it isn't renewed?


No. Just the new Premiere you'll be getting won't be a qualifying subscription for any additional savings using the MSD plan(s) with upcoming purchases.


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

thats very disappointing. Guess ill have to reconsider since i would have to stick with my dual tuner to keep my pricing.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I think TiVo is promoting it as a new lifetime discount if you look at the wording regardless of what box you use.

I have yet to see anyone offered $200 off the MSD lifetime price for a total of $99+$299 or $99+$499. I also haven't seen anyone offered $150 off the MSD lifetime which would be the 50% for a total of $149+299 or $149+$499. 

I know on my account if I upgrade any of my TiVo HDs I am only offered $199+$299 or $199+$499. If I buy it without the upgrade offer I can still add one for $299+$299 or $299+$499.

I know of many people who have bought their first unit which was already a MSD, usually off ebay, and then the second TiVo still qualifies for MSD.


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

I just called Tivo Customer Service to clarify this situation. They told me that if i got a Tivo Premire and i added lifetime to it and then i got rid of my Tivo Series 2 (that has lifetime) I would retain my current pricing on the rest of the units. This makes me feel alot better. Just wanted to pass it on to everyone who was unsure after reading this thread.

Current Pricing:
Tivo HD - 6.95
Tivo HD - 6.95
Tivo HD - 9.95
Tivo Series 2 (Single Tuner) - Lifetime

After Getting Premier:
Tivo HD - 6.95
Tivo HD - 6.95
Tivo HD - 9.95
Tivo Premier - Lifetime
Tivo Series 2 (sold)


----------



## SMWinnie (Aug 17, 2002)

tomm1079 said:


> I just called Tivo Customer Service to clarify this situation. They told me that if i got a Tivo Premire and i added lifetime to it and then i got rid of my Tivo Series 2 (that has lifetime) I would retain my current pricing on the rest of the units. This makes me feel alot better. Just wanted to pass it on to everyone who was unsure after reading this thread.
> 
> Current Pricing:
> Tivo HD - 6.95
> ...


That's good news, unless:

Current Pricing:
Tivo HD - 6.95
Tivo HD - 6.95
*Tivo HD - 9.95 <- Where does this rate come from? (In particular, is it a full, non-discounted subscription?)*
Tivo Series 2 (Single Tuner) - Lifetime


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

It is a MSD on a The TiVo Service Only 3 Year, Monthly | Scheduled plan:
$9.95 Monthly service* No commitment |


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

tomm1079 said:


> I just called Tivo Customer Service to clarify this situation. They told me that if i got a Tivo Premire and i added lifetime to it and then i got rid of my Tivo Series 2 (that has lifetime) I would retain my current pricing on the rest of the units. This makes me feel alot better. Just wanted to pass it on to everyone who was unsure after reading this thread.
> 
> Current Pricing:
> Tivo HD - 6.95
> ...


That is great news, and I am glad you called. I guess I misinterpreted the MSD eligibility concerning Lifetime, reading "fully paid" as "full price" or non-discounted:



> Multi-Service Discount qualifications
> 
> 1. Initial Qualification. You must be the registered account holder of a current active paid TiVo service plan purchased from http://www.tivo.com, as further defined below, to qualify for the MULTI-SERVICE DISCOUNT (a "Qualifying Subscription"):
> 
> ...


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

ahhh i now see where the confusion came from. Looks like time to order my Premiere!


----------



## MapleLeaf (Oct 12, 2007)

If one is eligible for the PLS-for-$200 upgrade offer because one currently owns older Tivo models with PLS, does the Tivo Premiere (or Premiere XL) have to be purchased directly from Tivo in order to take advantage of the upgrade offer? Or can it be purchased elsewhere (say, Best Buy or Amazon), and then PLS slapped onto it for $200?

The way the purchase options are structured on the Tivo web site right now, it seemed (at least to me) as if you have to purchase the Premiere directly from Tivo if you want the special upgrade pricing on PLS.


----------



## semaj3000 (May 8, 2010)

MapleLeaf said:


> If one is eligible for the PLS-for-$200 upgrade offer because one currently owns older Tivo models with PLS, does the Tivo Premiere (or Premiere XL) have to be purchased directly from Tivo in order to take advantage of the upgrade offer? Or can it be purchased elsewhere (say, Best Buy or Amazon), and then PLS slapped onto it for $200?
> 
> The way the purchase options are structured on the Tivo web site right now, it seemed (at least to me) as if you have to purchase the Premiere directly from Tivo if you want the special upgrade pricing on PLS.


Yes you have to purchase from tivo in order to get the discount.


----------

